# Patrick de Caumette checking in



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi all,
it's a pleasure to be in such good company!
Great looking site and lots of features I will enjoy checking out.
Congrats to you Frederick, this looks like a winner.

I am counting on you guys to keep inspiring me! 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 29, 2004)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Hi all,
> it's a pleasure to be in such good company!
> Great looking site and lots of features I will enjoy checking out.
> Congrats to you Frederick, this looks like a winner.
> ...



Hey Patrick - you're doing plenty of inspiring yourself! Welcome to the forum - and you're right, it is a pleasure to be in such good company!


----------



## Mike M (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Patrick,

I really liked your Spectrasonic demos - sweet!

Welcome to our humble slice of cyberspace.

MM


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank Mike! 
Eric P. is amazing. I just finished the score of my first full lenght feature and 70 % of it is using Atmosphere, Distorted Reality 1&2 and Trilogy (this is an ambient score)

Federick: :oops: :wink:


----------

